# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  Bussiteemaisia pelejä

## Bussihullu

Hei!
Mietin tässä, että onko olemassa pelejä joissa voi suunnitella bussille aikataulun ja reitin ja sen voi ajaa itse tai pelin "kuljettaja" ajaa reitin.

Itse minulla on kokemusta OpenTTD-pelistä, mutta siinä on muuta tuottoisampaa liikennettä johon kaikki perustuu.

SimCity BuildItissä sen sijaan ei saa suunnitella reittejä tai aikatauluja.

Eli mikä tahansa peli, maksoi tai ei, mille tahansa laitteelle joka täyttäisi noita ehtoja joita laitoin viestin alkuun.

----------


## fani

No ainakin Omsi 2 pelissä voi ajaa itse monissa kartoissa lukuisilla eri busseilla. Reittien, aikataulujen yms. suunnittelua ja bussifirman pyörittämistä jos hakee niin Cities in Motion 2 on loistava, samoin Cities Skylines, mutta siinä joukkoliikenteen rooli on vähäisempi ja peli perustuu enemmänkin kaupungin rakentamiseen.

----------


## tlajunen

"Tycoon"-peleistä paras tällä hetkellä on Transport Fever, jossa voi järjestää reittejä ajettavaksi myös busseilla. Sekin tosin painottuu etenkin kaupunkienvälisessä liikenteessä OpenTTD:n tapaan juniin.

----------


## Bussihullu

Kiitos vastauksista!
Onko Androidille saatavana mitään tämän tyyppistä?

----------


## Ketorin

Eikös Cities in Motion ole aika lailla just kuvatun kaltainen? Vai onko se jo nähty?

Siinä voi vedellä myös johdinauto- ja sporalijoja.

----------


## Bussihullu

Itse en ainakaan löytänyt - onko Cities in Motion saatavana Androidille? :Razz:

----------


## bussiauto

> Itse en ainakaan löytänyt - onko Cities in Motion saatavana Androidille?


Vain Windowsille, Linuxille ja Macille

----------

